# Gulp Alive



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 13, 2011)

How many of you use gulp alive baits. I have been using them for just over a year now and really like them. I just want to see what you all think about them.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Dec 14, 2011)

I use the Gulp Alive "Fish Fry" for panfish all the time. That stuff out fishes live bait quite often.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 14, 2011)

When they first came out, I fished them all the time. Even won a few tournaments with them. I'm a fan of the 4" in either smelt, or black shad for smallies.


----------



## RatherBFishin (Dec 14, 2011)

They are the best!! I can honestly say I catch more with them than I do with live bait. I always fish both live and Gulp! and I always catch 3 or 4 on Gulp for every 1 i catch on live. 3" natural shrimp, shad, and crab are awesome.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 14, 2011)

RatherBFishin said:


> They are the best!! I can honestly say I catch more with them than I do with live bait. I always fish both live and Gulp! and I always catch 3 or 4 on Gulp for every 1 i catch on live. 3" natural shrimp, shad, and crab are awesome.




I have also heard nothing but rave reviews from the bay guys fishing flounder, reds, and specks.....


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 14, 2011)

This is good to here because I do have great "LUCK" with them also and when live bait is hard to find Gulp Alive is my go to bait.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 14, 2011)

fool4fish1226 said:


> This is good to here because I do have great "LUCK" with them also and when live bait is hard to find Gulp Alive is my go to bait.
> 
> Thanks for the comments




I have also tried the leaches, and the worms, and haven't had great success with them, but i'm sure they have their time and place....


----------



## richg99 (Dec 14, 2011)

Going tomorrow. Will use the real stuff for the first time. I will give you a report. Rich


----------



## Cartman (Dec 15, 2011)

I use gulp alive, I really think they do work very well..and sometimes even better than live bait. I have noticed I catch more trash fish with a gulp alive than I do with other artificals. I will say it seems reds REALLY like them. I mainly buy the 3" assorted shrimp.


----------



## SkagBass (Dec 15, 2011)

A friend of mine just turned me on to the 4" Goby on a football head for winter smallmouth.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 15, 2011)

Tried the Gulp Alive 3 inch New penny shrimp. Supposed to be the hot item around here for reds and specks. Nada Nothing... But, I didn't catch anything on the other half dozen lures I tried, either. 

If the fish aren't there, then it doesn't matter what lure you are using. 

I'll try them again, hopefully on a day when I catch a few. Then I'll give the Gulp a chance to improve on those numbers R


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 15, 2011)

richg99 said:


> Tried the Gulp Alive 3 inch New penny shrimp. Supposed to be the hot item around here for reds and specks. Nada Nothing... But, I didn't catch anything on the other half dozen lures I tried, either.
> 
> If the fish aren't there, then it doesn't matter what lure you are using.
> 
> I'll try them again, hopefully on a day when I catch a few. Then I'll give the Gulp a chance to improve on those numbers R



I have had those type of days to were nothing is working but I have a rule that the boat will NOT come back shunked I will throw the kitchen sink at them If I have toooooooooooooooooo

Let me know how your next outing goes


----------



## richg99 (Dec 15, 2011)

" the boat *will NOT come back shunked* I will throw the kitchen sink at them If I have toooooooooooooooooo

That would be nice, but fishing isn't my only activity. The nice thing about being retired is that I can go back and do it again soon. Seems the holidays are getting in the way, though.

R


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 15, 2011)

I understand can,t wait to be retired to!! i only got a few more years about 3 or 4 until I can call it quits. Have great day and let us know about your next trip


----------



## mangelcc (Dec 15, 2011)

4" new penny shrimp are really great here for trout!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RatherBFishin (Dec 18, 2011)

Cartman said:


> I use gulp alive, I really think they do work very well..and sometimes even better than live bait. I have noticed I catch more trash fish with a gulp alive than I do with other artificals. I will say it seems reds REALLY like them. I mainly buy the 3" assorted shrimp.



I have to agree. Even though I catch more keepers, I do catch more trash fish with them as well. They seem to catch a lot of everything.


----------



## LCfishing (Jan 21, 2012)

Love It!!!! tear up reds, specs and flounder on them. Favorite by far is 4" chartreuse mullet on 1/4 jig head.


----------



## bigwave (Feb 21, 2012)

They are a great go to bait when I cant find live bait. I prefer the new penny 3" shrimp. I also use them off shore... the snapper love em, and if you cut them in to 1/2" pieces the Mahi will devour them.


----------



## Proyotehunter (Mar 14, 2012)

No luck yet on them. I use the Squid 3" in saltwater off my kayak.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 14, 2012)

Same here. I've tried them a half dozen times since I bought them. Penny shrimp for saltwater and even tried the same stuff in fresh. Nary a bite. 

Of course, on those days, I didnt get a bite on anything else either. If the fish aren't there..then no bait is going to work. More experimenting to be done. 

What I'd like to do is get into a situation where I caught five or six of something...on another lure...then put the Gulp on and see if my bite rate increased. No such opportunities lately, though. R


----------



## Wallijig (Apr 5, 2012)

I use it and have great success with it. Walleyes love it. I use main 3" black shad or white minnows. Catch alot of smallies on it too. I have great luck with it ice fishing too.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 5, 2012)

It just so happened that I took my new toy yak out for her maiden saltwater voyage this morning. I used Gulp about a third of the time. Nothing NADA.

However, a week ago, I threw some and quickly caught two nice fish (a redfish and a speckled trout.. both about 20 inches). So, I guess it works fine if the fish are there. If they are someplace else...doesn't help. Makes sense to me....Rich


----------

